# WFRP in Coralville, IA



## FunkBGR (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey

A group of us get together to play WFRP every Thursday from 6 pm to 10 pm. We're looking for some new blood in the area. Right now, we're playing through the Ashes of Middenheim book, and plan on going through the rest of them. 

With the upcoming holiday, we'll be taking a bit of a break, but come January, we'll start back in like normal.

We're fairly laid back. We don't use a battlemat. Quite a bit of roleplaying. You can post here if you're interested. We're looking for one or two more people.

Feel free to ask questions too.


----------

